# CPT for bedside fast heart ultrasound



## ggparker14 (Jun 17, 2011)

Can anyone help with CPT for bedside fast heart ultrasound?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Mojo (Jun 18, 2011)

93308-26 for the professional component if the hospital owns the US machine.


----------

